

The Genius Who Perished on Flight 11 - signa11
http://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/201308/the-genius-who-perished-flight-11

======
Mithrandir
> On another occasion, Lewin called Linux, which made servers in North
> Carolina...

I wonder who that could be.

